# Took my time but ive finally got one!



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, Following a few discussions on here, some ups and downs - a shed load of missed opportunities and sold TTs i finally got a deposit down on one yesterday.

Not only that but it was much more than i originally hoped for!

So having gone full circle...i ended up with a silver TT 225 bhp quattro with full off white leather interior, high spec including SMartNav,6 cd changer,etc etc 1 previous owner from new and full audi service history. Although a little older than i wanted (Very late 53 plate) and with higher mileage than i wanted (mid 50k) it doesnt have a door ding, scratch, scuff, paint swirl or stone chip on it (except for a light sratch on the chrome stereo surround by the smartnav)

Not only that but i got the dealer (who although not audi is a recognised large dealership to provide a comprehensive 12 month warranty, 12 months MOT, 6 months tax, replace the air con button cover where the bulb is as didnt 'feel' secure, do an immediate full cam belt service, waive their admin fee and sort out all the transfer of my cherished plates. Plus they offered me the highest trade in on my car allowing me to pay for the TT outright! Only thing they wouldnt do was replace the chrome stereo surround - but its not that noticable.

Not only that but when i got home i found that a like for like model, age, mileage from Audi direct was over £2k more expensive.....so feeling quite pleased with myself 8)

Now just have to wait a week to pick it up and may not be on my pers plates by then....gutted. :x

Mod

ps is it normal when you accelerate during a test drive to develop a huge smile as your body is pushed firmly back into plush leather and your throat makes a strange excited noise? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome ahuge smile is standard with all TTs  
Dont forgetbto join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello,

Glad you found the people on here useful... they are a nice bunch really


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

glad you're sorted now mate


----------



## Steve_MK1TT (Jun 28, 2009)

1 month left for me...cant wait


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, Im new here too.

Great to hear that you are fixed up with a TT...happy motoring :mrgreen:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome ive had mine 2 months now and cant believe i waited so long and yes its right to have a smile on your face when you tested it ive still got mine :lol:hope you enjoy it A


----------



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

I dont think i could wait a month - even if patience is a virtue!


----------



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

Picked her up today...and even though it had a 'valet' before hand....i can only assume it was by the work experience kid!
Spent 4 hours cleaning the off white leather interior and having arguments with the smartnav screen which seemed intent on telling me i was off course when there was no course plotted!
I also dont think the seat height adjusters work...is this a usual fault on the tts?
On the brighter side, even though i have to go back to the garage once my cherished number plate docs are in-it drove a treat (once used to the turbo lag) and now looks immaculate inside. No point starting on the outside til this summer rain clears up-then a good autoglym shampoo, claying, high resin polish and meguirs wax are on the cards.
No mods to the engine planned, but spraying up the disk calipers and fitting a V6 rear valance around the twin exhausts at the end of the month and ill be happy for a week or two!

M_M

ps how bad is this...when i went through all the paperwork i found the original sale paperwork....bearing in mind this had been through two large dealers one of which was Audi themselves i was surprised to see it included the price (£30700) the buyers name, address, DOB, their job, work name and address their PERS bank account number, sort code and signiture!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Mod_Machine said:


> I also dont think the seat height adjusters work...is this a usual fault on the tts?


I thought the same - you need to pull the lever then really push your arse down and back or up and forward to move it



Mod_Machine said:


> ps how bad is this...when i went through all the paperwork i found the original sale paperwork....bearing in mind this had been through two large dealers one of which was Audi themselves i was surprised to see it included the price (£30700) the buyers name, address, DOB, their job, work name and address their PERS bank account number, sort code and signiture!


oh dear. that really is bad!


----------



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

AAAhhhhh....
its not a ratchet system for the seats - just as well i used this site as was about to book it in with the dealer! However they all work fine.

Spent last night (4pm - dark!)giving the car a wash, condition, claying the whole thing and then an autoglym high resin polish. Wanted to finish with a wax also but was too dark. My neighbours/partner/passers by thought i was mad but it was all worth while when i saw the mirror effect of the paint work this morning.(it silver and ive never got a metalic silver car to actually have a mirror finish before!) Never clayed before and it takes forever. Although the finish is good - im glad it wont need doing again for a while- girlfreind is on my case to do her Seat :-(

Now got to hope for some nice weather at the weekend so i can was and condition again, re-apply a couple of coats of high res polish and finally wax it! Feel obsessive but know its for the best in the long run!


----------

